# Thank you Church.



## dwmills (Nov 1, 2009)

Today, I made the hardest and most difficult decision of my life. In all my years I've been able to make a decision, right, wrong, and go on, but today, it was so hard.

Church was a Russian Blue who I rescued from the SPCA when I was 13, she gave me many years of joy. She helped me through the deaths of my father, stepfather, grandmother and grandfather, through my parent's divorce, and through a very dark time in my life. She was lovely, affectionate, and a joy. She loved a brush, the arm of the couch, a freshly taken off shoe, and a chef coat worn all day. She loved to lay in laundry pulled from the dryer, my grey hoodie, and to hunt a mouse. We joked and made comparrisons of her to a fictional character named Lula. She ran this house and it's other cats. She pairbonded with another cat, she made him know who was in charge and when she was tired of him cleaning her. She let out new cat, and littermate to our other cat know who was in charge. She was my oldest friend, my confidant, the one I knew I could go to no matter what. She would tell me when to go to bed, and when to get up. She loved the head on a freshly poured Guiness, and most any people food she get her paws on. She tore open bags of food left out when she was hungry, and bullied the others when wet food was put out. She was a wonderful cat. More than I could ever hope to deserve. More than I did deserve. Thank you Church. Thank you so much.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a beautiful encomium. No cat could ask for better praise and I'm sure you were just as good for her as she was for you. 
My condolences for your loss. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that your Church had to cross over the Bridge. She had a wonderful life with you, I hope that helps you as you go through this very difficult time.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## dwmills (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you both. She was my first loss as an owner, and i'm still having a hard time. I see her, here and there. Every morning, I would go and look for her, she had a few spots she loved to rest in. The other half of her pair bond is doing the same and calling out to her. He won't sit with me and the chef coat on the chair she liked, he's moping about, as is the other kitty. He yowled at me all day too, I finally was able to put Church's food bowl away. He would yowl for food, and wouldn't stop until all three bowl had food in them, and today, with only two bowls, he didn't understand. We're all hurting here. I'm just doing what I can.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

dwmills said:


> We're all hurting here. I'm just doing what I can.


It is all you can do. I know it is small consolation right now, but this hurt won't be this intense forever, but it does take time to decrease and instead turn to memories that make you laugh and smile. Your poor pair-bond kitty seems to be having a difficult time, just like you are. I hope he'll let you comfort him.
atback


----------



## BeboLucylove (Nov 8, 2009)

What a lovely ... love that you have for Church. Beautiful. You can get through this, I promise. Your kitty is in a better place. :smiles


----------



## bubiko (Nov 10, 2009)

I feel so sorry for your loss  It is so sad they live so short life. I wish cat could stay with us for all other live.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to Church. We are so blessed with the companions we journey thru life with. She was a real treasure. 

When our cat Otis passed his companion Toby was depressed for weeks. Its amazing the bonds they forge with other cats. Hugs to you and her companion. You will see her one day and never be parted again. Condolences.


----------

